# Big boxes and a few BIG GIRLS released!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Over the last 8-10 days we have done whatever the wind will let us. When it was still gusting a week or so ago we stuck to the shorelines and size was the ticket over numbers. We caught and released some really nice trout during this time. Once the winds calmed down and the entire bay was fishable, numbers filled the box again. Fishing has been pretty steady for us this summer minus a couple days here and there when everything just seemed to be stacked against us. Wading with croaker has still been the most productive and consistent was for us to put customers on fish. We still have a few July dates open including some over the next week or so that just opened up do to people having stuff come up. If you want in on the action, no better time than the present! Enjoy the pictures and get ahold of us to join in on the fun.

Booking Details Contact DANIEL:
Call/Text (979) 240-5312
Email: [email protected]

NICK
JULY 11 & 31

MATT
JULY 10, 11, 20, 25


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

A few more pictures that wouldn't fit above


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

_****AVAILABILITY CORRECTION****_
I must have been looking at the wrong month this morning when I posted the guys upcoming openings. The corrected ones are below and sorry to all those that called wanting this Fri.

NICK
JULY 14, 29, 30, 31

MATT
JULY 14, 20, 25

Here are a few pictures from todays charter. Ended up with 20 trout, 4 sandies and 3 croaker in the box and released 2 trout over 25 inches. We stayed in the boat today per customers request and the weather was on our side. Deep scattered mud/shell was the ticket while throwing Midcoast Popping corks with live shrimp ranging from 2-4ft deep. Enjoy the pictures and contact us if you want to get in on the action with our few remaining July dates.


----------

